# Hannibal Lecter style mask DIY



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice. Anyway ideas on removing the over lap when you shaped the foam? Darts?

The $ store dog collars are a great idea!

I threw a quick hannibal lecter style mask at the haunt one night for an extra that showed up with no costume. 

I used a cheap jason hockey mask and cut off the top portion of the mask just above the nose and followed the eye holes out to the side. Sanded my cut edges and hit it with some brown and black spray paint. 

Orange jump suit, threw him in the spark cage and the guy was a huge hit. His personality helped and once he got his first scare he was hooked with a passion. I miss Dave, he didn't return the following year


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

jut keep heating andshaping, they will easily come out.


----------



## Running Wolf (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks man, I am needing to make one.

I picked up a pre-made one at Midwest for a spur of the moment character at the Midwest Haunter's Convention and had a blast. They frown at the off the shelf stuff at the haunt.

I'll be making one for myself and one for a stuffed cat (part of the character) that looks a bit like (but is not legally) Grumpy Cat.


----------

